# έναντι πληρωμής, έναντι αμοιβής



## Severus (Jul 12, 2014)

Χαίρετε 
Πώς θα μεταφράζατε τη σύναψη «έναντι αμοιβής» ή «έναντι πληρωμής»;
Η μετάφραση της σύναψης πρόκειται να συμπεριληφθεί σε ένα γλωσσάρι διερμηνείας για ένα συνέδριο. Δεν έχω να σας δώσω ένα συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο.
Ευχαριστώ 
:drool:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2014)

against payment of a fee, ίσως


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2014)

Υπάρχει το αρκετά γενικό at / for a fee.

Edit: Χα, με πρόλαβε ο Δόκτωρ! :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2014)

Επίσης (από εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9903) παράδοση έναντι πληρωμής = delivery versus payment.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2014)

Περίεργη σύναψη πάντως. Γι' αυτό τη βρίσκουμε μόνο εδώ. Είναι δύο συνάψεις: _έναντι αμοιβής_ και _έναντι πληρωμής_.

Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις:
έναντι πληρωμής = against payment (αλλά και on payment of...)
έναντι αμοιβής = for a fee, (και το παλιό αλλά πάντα ωραίο) for a consideration


----------



## Severus (Jul 12, 2014)

Εννοώ είτε έναντι αμοιβής είτε έναντι πληρωμής, πρόκειται όντως για δύο συνάψεις. Σας ευχαριστώ για την συνεισφορά σας!


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 12, 2014)

Severus said:


> Πώς θα μεταφράζατε τη σύναψη έναντι αμοιβής ή πληρωμής;





nickel said:


> Περίεργη σύναψη πάντως. Γι' αυτό τη βρίσκουμε μόνο εδώ. Είναι δύο συνάψεις: _έναντι αμοιβής_ και _έναντι πληρωμής_.
> 
> Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις:
> έναντι πληρωμής = against payment (αλλά και on payment of...)
> έναντι αμοιβής = for a fee, (και το παλιό αλλά πάντα ωραίο) for a consideration





Severus said:


> Εννοώ είτε έναντι αμοιβής είτε έναντι πληρωμής, πρόκειται όντως για δύο συνάψεις.



Κι αφού αποδώσαμε τα του nickel(ος) τω nickel(ι), να προτείνουμε μια ματιά στα ενδιαφέροντα γκουγκλίσματα του for payment or consideration (πάει και ανάποδα).


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2014)

Ωραίο.  Το «payment or consideration», «consideration or payment», «payment or other consideration» είναι κάτι σαν «έναντι χρημάτων ή άλλου ανταλλάγματος», «έναντι αμοιβής σε χρήμα ή άλλο είδος παροχής». Νομίζω.

Π.χ. http://www.libbybanks.com/blog-6-Keeping+Your+Contest+Legal


----------



## cougr (Jul 13, 2014)

Επίσης:

(in return) for payment or remuneration
(in return) for a fee or remuneration


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2014)

Τωρινός τίτλος: έναντι πληρωμής, αμοιβής
Αρχή μηνύματος: Πώς θα μεταφράζατε τη σύναψη έναντι αμοιβής ή πληρωμής;

Δεν θα τα ξαναδείτε. Διότι συμφωνήσαμε ότι είναι δύο συνάψεις. Ότι δεν λέμε στα ελληνικά «έναντι αμοιβής ή πληρωμής», άρα δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχουμε ζευγαράκια στα αγγλικά.


----------

